

Google Dashboard - vijaydev
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/11/google-dashboard.html

======
zck
Currently (12:20 AM EST) my google account
(<https://www.google.com/accounts/>) has the link to Dashboard
(<https://www.google.com/dashboard>), but the resulting page is a 404.

~~~
mey
Seeing the same thing.

------
bjelkeman-again
Is there any other online service which tries to tell as much as they can
about you like this? I think it is good work. However, there is lots of
information missing. But they do acknowledge this. Check out the "Is this
everything" link at the bottom of the page.

"In a nutshell? Not yet."

They also say,

    
    
      There are other kinds of data that Google records when you
      use its services, but which are not associated with your
      Google Account. To protect your privacy, that data is
      intentionally kept separate from your Google Account and
      thus is not visible on this page. Here are a few examples:
    
      Server logs
      Cookies
      Interest-based advertising
    

No information about what is coming next, but I think that this is better than
any other online service (that I know of). I am sure they could do better, but
I think this is showing they are working on it.

I don't use Gmail, Calendar (much) and a host of other services which they
offer, as I think they have more than enough information about me already.

------
Osmose
'It's a long answer to the question: "What does Google know about me?"'

Short Answer: Probably too much.

~~~
mcdowall
Indeed! My Docs, Calender, Mail, youtube details, my web history at work &
home(I Use Chrome), analytics for my sites, checkout for my payments, adwords
for...well my advertising.

I think I forgot how reliant I am upon Google.

------
the_real_r2d2
I used to check some of this information on "Account Settings" but this is
much more complete.

------
jsz0
Isn't that what iGoogle is for? Google is starting to confuse me.

~~~
pc
It may be poorly named, but they're completely different.

iGoogle is a custom homepage. Dashboard is a summary of the personal
information about you that they store.

------
jlees
Dashboard isn't a great name for this, but it's probably better than "Google
0wnz0r j00r s0ul", which is what I'd have called it.

On a more serious note, this doesn't take into account the shedloads of
information stored _within_ a Google account, or accessible with that account
information in other sites. Be wary of complacency - oh, that's all Google
have stored with this account? - as previous HN threads have made me realise,
Google pretty much _does_ control my soul at this point. Organise the world's
information? One person-bit at a time.

~~~
pavs
Stop whining. Don't use Google. End of story. Its not like they force you to
use their proprietary platform and charges you a boat load of money. Its not
like there are no alternatives.

